
Ask HN: Those 'employed' do you see no other resort? - a_lifters_life
Im burned out with the way employers treat employees.<p>I wondered how many of you feel so burnt out by it, you see no option, but to start your own company?
======
haney
I don't necessarily buy the notion that all companies treat their employees
poorly. Start a company if you want to (I have before, and it was very
freeing) but the world might not be quite as binary as you're seeing it right
now.

------
greenyoda
Not everyone wants to deal with running a company. If I started my own
company, I'd have to be involved in hiring/firing people, worrying about
whether I had enough cash flow to make payroll, and all sorts of other things
I'd rather not be doing. That would probably burn me out faster than being
employed as a developer. (In a previous job, I almost burned out from the
stress of being a manager, and then went back to being a developer, so I know
first hand some of the burdens of management.) Besides, my employer treats me
pretty well.

------
adium
I'm the opposite. The stress of finding contracts or not getting an income
until I do, managing the sales, business, and financial side of things almost
more than what I liked about being self-employed.

Some things suck, but I don't care what happens at work unless I'm clocked in
and I have weekends now.

------
byoung2
I went the contracting route, which gives me the freedom of working remotely,
setting my own hours, and unlimited vacation. These were the three things I
felt were lacking in every other company I worked for. Some people worry about
the uncertainty of paychecks every two weeks, but I am under contract with a
company that finds all the clients and guarantees 40 hours a week of billable
hours.

